# Great Dane Graphics Offers Free E-Book “The Ultimate Guide To Artwork For T-Shirts”



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Great artwork is what makes a decorated garment—and your business—stand out from the pack and is key to sales. “The Ultimate Guide To Artwork For T-Shirts,” a
new free e-book from Great Dane Graphics, explores what goes into creating it. 

Written for the nonartist, the 16-page guide covers the fundamentals of artwork for apparel. From the difference between raster and vector art files and how to determine the right type for a job, to how to use stock art effectively and legally, it’s the grounding you need.

Download “The Ultimate Guide to Artwork For T-Shirts” for free at http://bit.ly/2yZAnXo.

For more information, email [email protected] or call (800) 829-0836. 

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, dye sublimation), printing/cutting, inkjet/laser printing transfers or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVDs, and Operation Screen Print-Mission Killer Black Shirts.


----------

